# DECA IP Addresses



## p3pilot (Oct 27, 2008)

Might be a silly question, but I was wondering what IP Address are receivers assigned within the DECA cloud? Do they get an IP from my router just like if they were connected via Ethernet?

Hopefully I will find out myself in a few hours after my install, but I have just been thinking through everything before the tech arrives.

Thanks


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

p3pilot said:


> Might be a silly question, but I was wondering what IP Address are receivers assigned within the DECA cloud? Do they get an IP from my router just like if they were connected via Ethernet?
> 
> Hopefully I will find out myself in a few hours after my install, but I have just been thinking through everything before the tech arrives.
> 
> Thanks


The DECA adapters themselves don't have an IP address, the receiver is what gets the IP address, either via static assignment in the STB or via DHCP from the router.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

If your router is connected to the DECA cloud with a DECA adapter, the receivers will receive an IP address from your router via DHCP. If the DECA cloud is not connected to a router, the receivers will self-assign a 169.x.x.x address and they will still communicate with each other. Manual addressing can also be done via Advanced Setup.

I added my HR21 to the cloud yesterday with a DECA adapter. I just placed the adapter in line with the DVR input and moved the ethernet connection from my router to the adapter. I didn't even need to reboot the DVR.


----------



## p3pilot (Oct 27, 2008)

RAD said:


> The DECA adapters themselves don't have an IP address, the receiver is what gets the IP address, either via static assignment in the STB or via DHCP from the router.


Thanks. I understood that the DECA adapters don't get the IP Address, but just didn't word it very well. So if you don't have a broadband connection, what serves up the IP Addresses? You are forced to use static IPs?


----------



## p3pilot (Oct 27, 2008)

bobnielsen said:


> If your router is connected to the DECA cloud with a DECA adapter, the receivers will receive an IP address from your router via DHCP. If the DECA cloud is not connected to a router, the receivers will self-assign a 169.x.x.x address and they will still communicate with each other. Manual addressing can also be done via Advanced Setup.


Thanks. That answers it all. I just reset all my receivers to default so they will use DCHP at least until the DECA install is working than I will possibly go back to static addressing.


----------



## Tallgntlmn (Jun 8, 2007)

When one has DECAs in place, do the receivers still pull the IPs or is it the DECA that does? I have DHCP reservations in place for all of my entertainment equipment so that's why I wonder. This question relies on assuming DECA is connected to my router for internet services.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Tallgntlmn said:


> When one has DECAs in place, do the receivers still pull the IPs or is it the DECA that does? I have DHCP reservations in place for all of my entertainment equipment so that's why I wonder. This question relies on assuming DECA is connected to my router for internet services.


Each receiver will still pull the same IP, since the DECAs look invisible to the router.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

p3pilot said:


> Thanks. I understood that the DECA adapters don't get the IP Address, but just didn't word it very well. So if you don't have a broadband connection, what serves up the IP Addresses? You are forced to use static IPs?


If there is no connection to your router/DHCP server, the set top boxes are still automatically assigned IP addresses. They take advantage of RFC 3330 which talks about "Special-Use IPv4 Addresses." The specific description of these addresses is:


> 169.254.0.0/16 - This is the "link local" block. It is allocated for communication between hosts on a single link. Hosts obtain these addresses by auto-configuration, such as when a DHCP server may not be found.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Tallgntlmn said:


> When one has DECAs in place, do the receivers still pull the IPs or is it the DECA that does? I have DHCP reservations in place for all of my entertainment equipment so that's why I wonder. This question relies on assuming DECA is connected to my router for internet services.





veryoldschool said:


> Each receiver will still pull the same IP, since the DECAs look invisible to the router.


As VOS points out, the DECAs are invisible. They are nothing more than a bridge between the coax connection and an ethernet connection.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Each receiver will still pull the same IP, since the DECAs look invisible to the router.


Yup .. and while not technically accurate, just think of the DECA cloud as a switch. The Set Top boxes see things the same on the network as they did before.


----------

